# RS6.



## slvrathlon (Sep 28, 2002)

Sorry for the not so good pics but this was taken from my phone so bear with me.








Anyway I was in Wayzata this afternoon and I saw this fat looking Audi and low and behold it was the new RS6.

















































AWESOME CAR! It is crazy in person...


----------



## VR6mommie (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: RS6. (slvrathlon)*

not bad pics at all for a camera phone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif them cars are sweet


----------



## SabreVR6 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: RS6. (VR6mommie)*

I'll have to post the pics I have of the Muguella Blue RS6 I saw in RI. I also Have a small video clip. Man it sure sounded sweet. I love the Alcantera headliner and rear deck. I may donate a testicle to Duke University to get my one nut arse into that thing.


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: RS6. (slvrathlon)*

$85,000 ........


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: RS6. (Tadd)*

Yeah, and that's in US currency. I couldn't imagine what it would cost here in Canada, that is if they were ever imported here. At the moment, the RS6 is unavailable in Canada.


----------



## nene (Oct 18, 2001)

*check my RS6 out*

Here's my RS6 pic and video!
Video do 'File -> Save As':
http://audi.doodmonkeyradio.co...S.mpg 
Pic: 











_Modified by nene at 8:25 AM 8-15-2003_


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: check my RS6 out (nene)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !


----------



## slvrathlon (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: check my RS6 out (nene)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nene* »_Here's my RS6 pic and video!
Video do 'File -> Save As':
http://audi.doodmonkeyradio.co...S.mpg 


GAH! Did you know those people or was this a random sighting along the freeway??


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: check my RS6 out (slvrathlon)*

i hope I see one on the motorway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: check my RS6 out (Tadd)*

Funny, that vehicle is from Carousel Audi. Carousel is where I had my first Audi experience, test driving a '02 2.7T 6-speed. I bet the sales staff there sell a lot of vehicles, that's one top notch Audi dealership. Unfortunately not all Audi dealerships out there are that professional.
Either way, I think I should take at trip down to Seattle sometime and test drive an RS6.


----------



## RayAinsw (May 2, 2002)

I happen to have been bye my VW / Audi dealer (briefly) this morning. The salesperson showed me an S4 (the only one on the lot – and sold) and I sat in it just for grins.
Then he showed me the (again only) RS6 they have. One of the managers was driving it as a ‘demo’. It was being washed, with the motor running. (To keep the interior cool, I expect.) the salesperson had the washer hose the suds off the driver’s side and encouraged me to sit in it. Since it had the optional ($950!) “Sound Enhancing Exhaust System”, of course I had to blip the throttle a few times. Wow. And then a few more. 
Particularly with the turbochargers plumbed in the system, I was amazed at the pure V8 rap and rumble. This car may have the best sound I have ever heard under these specific circumstances. (This from someone that was having ‘glasspacks’ put on cars in the 60s – and had dual MagnaFlows installed on a 2000 Lincoln LS8 Sport.) deep, pure, not overly loud or obnoxious – but serious indeed.
I was not able to drive this beast. And I don’t know if the sound is as well engineered at full throttle, on the overrun and at high speed cruise. But if the rest of the car is anywhere near as well developed and executed as the exhaust blip, I guess I can begin to see where $80K+ went . . .
Cheers,
- Ray
Who still cannot scrape together over $80,000 for a new car . . . (sigh)


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: (RayAinsw)*

Ray, you're a lucky guy to have experienced the RS6, even if you didn't get to drive it. Even if you can't currently scrape up the money required to purchase one, at least you still know you can get one if you had the chance. I don't think the RS6 will be imported into Canada anytime soon. There just isn't a demand for it.


----------



## Strider (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: RS6. (Tadd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tadd* »_$85,000 ........









And for 40,000 more they will send it back to Europe put a 6 speed in and put it up to 650hp with about 700ft/lbs, now that is







. Good by everything on the road, with 5 people in the car


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

*Re: RS6. (Strider)*

My brother just called from NJ,his was at the dealer but has to go thru
prep. I might get to see it in November at my parents in Ohio,otherwise
I have to wait until next summer when I head back to NJ.
Should be nice,maybe I can get it from him when he gets his next toy.
His current is a 911cab that he is trading in.
PZ.


----------



## slvrathlon (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: RS6. (Strider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strider* »_
And for 40,000 more they will send it back to Europe put a 6 speed in and put it up to 650hp with about 700ft/lbs, now that is







. Good by everything on the road, with 5 people in the car









Jesus are you serious???
WOW!


----------



## Strider (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: RS6. (slvrathlon)*

Deadly serious!


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: RS6. (slvrathlon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slvrathlon* »_
Jesus are you serious???
WOW!

That would be insane











_Modified by Sam1.8T at 8:45 PM 9-8-2003_


----------

